# Star Wars - The Old Republic: Server down bis 17.00 Uhr, Patch 1.0.1 wird aufgespielt



## Elenenedh (27. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars - The Old Republic: Server down bis 17.00 Uhr, Patch 1.0.1 wird aufgespielt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars - The Old Republic: Server down bis 17.00 Uhr, Patch 1.0.1 wird aufgespielt


----------



## shanert (27. Dezember 2011)

Eine Quellenangabe zu den Patchnotes wäre schön gewesen, sie lesen sich  nämlich 1:1 wie die vom Testserver und ob das die von Patch 1.0.1 sind, hat meines Wissens niemand offiziell irgendwo bestätigt.


----------



## z3ro22 (27. Dezember 2011)

ich fand toll das die leute sogar über weihanchten aktiv waren habe mich 30min mit einem gm unterhalten.


----------



## Draikore (27. Dezember 2011)

Die Downtime ist jedoch voll fürn Popo, man könnte es ja auch von morgens irgendwann machen und nicht Nachmittags über.


----------



## Lordex (27. Dezember 2011)

Und wieder nur ENGLISCHE Patchnotes? Hab ich das .com übersehen? Gibt wohl nur noch Copy&Paste oder?


----------



## Wildeuschi (27. Dezember 2011)

http://www.swtor.com/de/patchnotes
Hier in German und die Richtigen.


----------



## z3ro22 (27. Dezember 2011)

ich freue mich immer über patches


----------



## z3ro22 (27. Dezember 2011)

server fahren gerade hoch ^^


----------



## Auricom80 (27. Dezember 2011)

server sind noch nicht da


----------



## Skaty12 (27. Dezember 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> server fahren gerade hoch ^^


 Warum lügst du mich an du Hutte?!


----------



## Puet (27. Dezember 2011)

Tja, es ist 17:35 Uhr und kein Server ist online - die leider gewohnten Verzögerungen wie in der Beta sind weiter Standard. Eben bei Twitter vorbei geschaut: "Wir verlängern die Wartungszeit von #SWTOR, und haben derzeit keine neue ETA. Wir informieren euch sobald die Server online sind."


----------



## Xecuter-- (27. Dezember 2011)

Die Macht ist gerade stark in mir!!!! 
ICH WILL ZOCKEN!!!!


----------



## Auricom80 (27. Dezember 2011)

den tag möche ich wider alls guthaben ich zahle ja auch allso ein tag plus oder ein kostenloses pet für das warten


----------



## z3ro22 (27. Dezember 2011)

@Skaty12

ne das war nicht meine absicht und ich bin kein hutte nur weil ich ein kopfgeldjäger bin ^^

http://www.swtor.com/de/server-status die waren kurz green


----------



## z3ro22 (27. Dezember 2011)

@Auricom80  ich möchte auch sovieles..^^ nur weil da jeden monat paar € gesazahlt werden verlangt man ncicht das unmögliche. dahinter steckt sehr sehr viel arbeiter.

war damals bei wow nicht anders.


----------



## FlorianStangl (27. Dezember 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Und wieder nur ENGLISCHE Patchnotes? Hab ich das .com übersehen? Gibt wohl nur noch Copy&Paste oder?


 Seit es die deutschen Patch-Notes gibt, sind sie im Artikel. Nicht gleich aufregen...


----------



## natiVity (27. Dezember 2011)

@z3rr22
Zum Glück waren es bisher nur 150€ für die CE... oh wait

Planerisch haben sie einfach mal versagt. Wer Weihnacht-Neujahr tagsüber solch lange Wartungsarbeiten laufen lässt, hat als Dienstleister echt nicht mehr alle 

Naja aaaaber egal


----------



## MAXSCHRECK (27. Dezember 2011)

Eines verstehe ich aber trotzdem nicht. Man könnte ja zumindest ein paar Not-Server laufen lassen, um die Zeit zu überbrücken. Dort könnte man neue Charaktere ausprobieren oder sonst was. immerhin lief das Spiel ja einigermaßen stabil. Kann das mal jemand erklären? Und bevor das Gemeckere  wieder los geht, ich bezahle Kohle, also habe ich auch das Recht mich zu beschweren. So einfach ist das.


----------



## rzzn (27. Dezember 2011)

Dann mal abwarten und die Server im Auge behalten: http://swtorstatus.info/?de


----------



## Puet (27. Dezember 2011)

Das der Dienstag der normale Wartungstag ist, wurde von vornherein gesagt, es ist doch besser, dass die ihre Routine beibehalten, zumal heute ja die Galgenfrist abläuft für die Eingabe der Keys. Wenn die Heute nix gemacht hätten, wäre das Gemecker auch wieder groß gewesen - von wegen die machen wohl Ferien


----------



## Auricom80 (27. Dezember 2011)

wenn es in der nacht wehre so ab 3 uhr bis 9 uhr morgens hätte ich mein text gespart das nervt wenn man von arbeit kommt und man möchte den tag einfach mal mit was abschalten was spass macht und dan sowas


----------



## MAXSCHRECK (27. Dezember 2011)

rzzn schrieb:


> Dann mal abwarten und die Server im Auge behalten: Star Wars: The Old Republic - Server Status



Danke für den Link, der ist sehr hilfreich!


----------



## slaindevil (27. Dezember 2011)

http://twitter.com/swtor_de


----------



## Bavragorr (27. Dezember 2011)

Das ist wirklich schon frech was hier passiert. Sollen die ihre Wartungsarbeiten doch nachts machen, so wie es Blizzard bei WoW doch auch geschafft hat. Das ich hier den ganzen Tag nicht auf die Server komme ärgert mich enorm, da ich arbeitsbedingt nicht jeden Tag stundenlang online sein kann. So wie mir geht es wahrscheinlich vielen hier - naja, wenigstens bekommt man den Tag, den man keinen Zugang zum Spiel hat auf sein Konto gutgeschrieben...oder auch nicht. Naja, ich musste jetzt mal meinen Frust hier abladen!


----------



## Skaty12 (27. Dezember 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @Skaty12
> 
> ne das war nicht meine absicht und ich bin kein hutte nur weil ich ein kopfgeldjäger bin ^^
> 
> Star Wars: The Old Republic | Server-Status die waren kurz green


 
Ich will einfach nur zocken, ist nicht nett jemanden so hinters Licht zu führen


----------



## MAXSCHRECK (27. Dezember 2011)

Wow! fast Eineinhalbstunden über den Limit. Ich habe ein ganz mieses Gefühl... *lach*


----------



## Puet (27. Dezember 2011)

@MAXSCHRECK: Noch bezahlen wir nix - noch sind die "30 frei Tage"  Man sollte es über die Jahre langsam von den anderen MMO'S gewohnt sein, dass es solche Verzögerungen an Patchtagen gibt, aber der Mensch ist halt so, es kann nicht schnell genug gehen bei sowas, da nehme ich mich nicht aus.

Twitter meint: ca. gegen 19:00 gibt eine neue Wasserstandsmeldung, mal schauen...


----------



## MAXSCHRECK (27. Dezember 2011)

slaindevil schrieb:


> http://twitter.com/swtor_de



Gegen 19 Uhr? Aber klar doch, dann lese ich mal ein Buch oder gehe schwimmen und huch, vielleicht gefällt mir das auf ein mal sehr. und vielleicht habe ich dann gar kein Bock mehr auf so was, und vielleicht sollte ich gleich mal mein Abo stornieren und es lieber für gute Zwecke Spenden???


----------



## MAXSCHRECK (27. Dezember 2011)

"swtor_de SWTOR.DE
Die #SWTOR-Server werden immer noch gewartet, ohne ETA. Wir werden euch gegen 19 Uhr MEZ ein Update geben. Vielen Dank für eure Geduld!"

Oh man... Mein Gefühl hatte recht.


----------



## MAXSCHRECK (27. Dezember 2011)

Puet schrieb:


> @MAXSCHRECK: Noch bezahlen wir nix - noch sind die "30 frei Tage"  Man sollte es über die Jahre langsam von den anderen MMO'S gewohnt sein, dass es solche Verzögerungen an Patchtagen gibt, aber der Mensch ist halt so, es kann nicht schnell genug gehen bei sowas, da nehme ich mich nicht aus.
> 
> Twitter meint: ca. gegen 19:00 gibt eine neue Wasserstandsmeldung, mal schauen...




Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei Dir ist, aber ich habe schon Geld für das Spiel bezahlt. Ärgert mich nur, das wir mal wieder an zweiter Stelle stehen und es keine Unterschiede gegenüber USA und Europa gemacht wird. Und was andere Games WOW angeht, kann man aus deren Erfahrungen nicht lernen???


----------



## xFrankYboYx (27. Dezember 2011)

Ohne Mist..Das is ne bodenlose Frechheit. ich warte einfach nur seit um 11:00 Uhr -.-' Dann is 17:00 Uhr und nichts passiert..jetz wird noch überzogen und sowas mitten am Tag! Die sollen so ne Scheiße Nachts machen.. Wer denkt sich so ne scheiße aus...


----------



## Rabowke (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab ein _Déjà_-_vu _... und damit mein ich nicht die Blu-ray ( <- hexley! ) vom Film mit D. Washington.

Bei WoW war das genau das gleiche und schon kamen die ganz fiesen Gestalten aus den letzten Regionen dieser Galaxies ( Ihr! ) hervor und meckerten rum!


----------



## MAXSCHRECK (27. Dezember 2011)

xFrankYboYx schrieb:


> Ohne Mist..Das is ne bodenlose Frechheit. ich warte einfach nur seit um 11:00 Uhr -.-' Dann is 17:00 Uhr und nichts passiert..jetz wird noch überzogen und sowas mitten am Tag! Die sollen so ne Scheiße Nachts machen.. Wer denkt sich so ne scheiße aus...



Ich schätzte mal  da ist etwas ganz schön schief gelaufen beim "Up-Date". Doof nur das man keine Reserve-Server onlien gelassen hat um die User zu beschlichtigen. Nicht das ich das schon mal angeraten hätte... Ja, das kommt davon. Jetzt werde ich weiter mein Frust hier loslassen , bis wenigsten ein Server läuft und sei es einer im tiefsten Texas! *g*


----------



## Emke (27. Dezember 2011)

Na hoffentlich machen die es so wies bei Warhammer Online war - da gabs nen Tag dazu wegen zu langer Wartungsarbeiten


----------



## MAXSCHRECK (27. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab ein _Déjà_-_vu _... und damit mein ich nicht die Blu-ray ( <- hexley! ) vom Film mit D. Washington.
> 
> Bei WoW war das genau das gleiche und schon kamen die ganz fiesen Gestalten aus den letzten Regionen dieser Galaxies ( Ihr! ) hervor und meckerten rum!



Damit kann ich leben. Hey, schon wieder eine Minute rum bekommen. Danke!


----------



## wurzn (27. Dezember 2011)

Emke schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich machen die es so wies bei Warhammer Online war - da gabs nen Tag dazu wegen zu langer Wartungsarbeiten


 
daran glaub ich mal eher nicht. und mit den wartezeiten die man sonst so hat, würds eh nicht reichen. 
derbe derbe. bis die wieder on sind, is es mir eh zu spät.....


----------



## Arkadon (27. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin schon mächtig angepisst.
Gehe ganz normal am Tag Arbeiten und wenn ich dann endlich mal zu Hause bin  möchte ich ne Runde zocken da ich nicht den ganzen Abend und die ganze Nacht Zeit habe (weil es in der früh wierder rausgeht) wie viele....und dann gehts nich.....
Wer kommt den auf die Idee Wartungsarbeiten mitten am Tag zu machen -.- in einem anderen Mmo (dessen Name ich hier jetz nicht nennen will) war das in der Nacht von 3 bis 11 frühs (das sollten selbst arbeitsfaule nicht mitbekommen weil sie da noch ne Std schlafen...
echt toll...halbe Std zocken dann ruft das Bett oder wie...echt klasse....


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab ein _Déjà_-_vu _... und damit mein ich nicht die Blu-ray ( <- hexley! ) vom Film mit D. Washington.
> 
> Bei WoW war das genau das gleiche und schon kamen die ganz fiesen Gestalten aus den letzten Regionen dieser Galaxies ( Ihr! ) hervor und meckerten rum!


 
nja, und die Idee mit den Ausweichservern kam auch mal, was auch irgendwie knuffig ist
Ja, was viele vergessen ist irgendwo dass das Spiel noch neu ist und das schon mal ein wenig zicken kann, ich meine, wie viele Jahre hat das bei WoW gedauert bis das mal ordentlich lief?

Und ich wette ein Pausenbort das wenn keine anstatt die Englischen Patchnotes drin stehen würden, warscheinlich vom selben, rumgemoser käm warum denn nicht mal die Englischen drin stehen

Btw.:

Kinders, holts euch nen Glühwein, legt mal die Füße hoch und befolgt ein altes WoW-Mantra:

_*Don't Play on a Patch Day*_


----------



## Goldmann (27. Dezember 2011)

Würde mich wundern wenn die Server in den nächsten 2 Tagen überhaupt on kommen. Beim WoW Start waren es teilweise Wartungsarbeiten mit Verlängerung und dann nach dem Starten fielen die Server 3 stunden Später für 2 oder 3 Tage aus. Und das waren keine Einzelfälle bei Blizzard und Co. xD

Das einzige MMO wo alles ohne solche downtime ablief ist Aion. Aber wenn wunderts, die machen das ja auch schon ...viele viele.. Jahre länger mit MMO Gaming.


Am Freitag kamm man mal schauen ob die SWtOR server wieder on sind. Wer es nicht mag soll WoW spielen gehen hat ja so tolle Grafik und "Gameplay" ..hust hust ..ROFL XP


----------



## xFrankYboYx (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann mir so richtig gut vorstellen wie die ganzen Spieler der Welt einfach nur warten das diese Server wieder laufen!...  &. die kriegen's nicht auf die Reihe..


----------



## Oli22 (27. Dezember 2011)

Goldmann schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern wenn die Server in den nächsten 2 Tagen überhaupt on kommen. Beim WoW Start waren es teilweise Wartungsarbeiten mit Verlängerung und dann nach dem Starten fielen die Server 3 stunden Später für 2 oder 3 Tage aus. Und das waren keine Einzelfälle bei Blizzard und Co. xD
> 
> Das einzige MMO wo alles ohne solche downtime ablief ist Aion. Aber wenn wunderts, die machen das ja auch schon ...viele viele.. Jahre länger mit MMO Gaming.
> 
> ...


 Ich kenn noch ein 1000 mal besseres Spiel wos sowas auch nie gab UND wo Updates die nacht gemacht werden.....Everquest 2


----------



## Nuallan (27. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie viele Jahre hat das bei WoW gedauert bis das mal ordentlich lief?


 
Das Problem ist nur, dass es damals keine wirkliche Alternative zu WoW gab. Heute sieht das leider anders aus..
Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Spieler Bioware heute verliert, bzw. schon verloren hat durch die ganzen Performance- und Serverprobleme.

Weder ich noch die meisten anderen haben Lust 7 Jahre zu warten bis das Spiel ausgereift ist. WoW verzeiht keine Fehler und holt sich viele zurück.

Ich persönlich werds aushalten, aber viele viele andere nicht. Der erste Eindruck zählt nun mal..

Edit: 

Nachdem ich jetzt 50 bin muss ich auch sagen das Spiel (welches mir Anfangs wirklich gefallen hat) wird ein Reinfall.
Die Planeten werden, je höher man kommt, immer liebloser. Es gibt so viele Baustellen in diesem Spiel, von der Engine über PvP bis zur Instanzierung von allem.. Von den vielen Bugs die ich kennengelernt hab, wovon nicht einer mit dem ersten Patch behoben wird, fang ich gar nicht erst an..

Das Spiel ist einfach zu früh gekommen, man müsste seeehr viel Geld reinstecken damit es rund läuft.
Und dafür braucht man Spieler, welche man jeden Tag mehr vergrault.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab ein _Déjà_-_vu _... und damit mein ich nicht die Blu-ray ( <- hexley! ) vom Film mit D. Washington.
> 
> Bei WoW war das genau das gleiche und schon kamen die ganz fiesen Gestalten aus den letzten Regionen dieser Galaxies ( Ihr! ) hervor und meckerten rum!


 
Und das Schlimme bei einem MMO kommt ja dann immer erst, wenn die Server mal wieder laufen. Ihr wisst ja: Spiele nie an einem Patchtag


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass es damals keine wirkliche Alternative zu WoW gab. Heute sieht das leider anders aus..
> .


 
ach, bei WoW kam doch bei jeder Wartung die mal 15 Sekunden länger als bis 11 Uhr ging Mimimi dass da unheimlich viele aufhören würden, was aber erst so wirklich jetzt einsetzt und das auch eher aus Sättigung
Außerdem gibt das warscheinlich eine Milliarde Alternativen zu WoW! Was anderes Spiele, fern schauen, Buch lesen, etc. um die Wartungszeit zu überbrücken


----------



## zockirrer (27. Dezember 2011)

das einzig schlimme ist das die mit so einem kleinen pi$$ patch schon überfordert sind
wie das bei größeren dann ist will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.
zeitpunkt für patch anfang war auch sehr idiotisch gewählt wie dumm sind die bei EA bioware überhaupt
LOL


----------



## z3ro22 (27. Dezember 2011)

frag die doch persönlich bzw beleidige sie doch dort persönlich...

keiner von hier würde es packen das auf der reihe zu bekommen.

schon mal gesehen wieviel server das sind ?


----------



## MAXSCHRECK (27. Dezember 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> frag die doch persönlich bzw beleidige sie doch dort persönlich...
> 
> keiner von hier würde es packen das auf der reihe zu bekommen.
> 
> schon mal gesehen wieviel server das sind ?


 

Was soll den das für eine Aussage sein: "keiner von hier würde es packen das auf der reihe zu bekommen..."???
Wenn das nächste mal ein Arzt bei mir das falsche Organ entnimmt, soll ich dann auch sagen: Na ja, nicht so schlimm. Ich könnte das auch nicht besser machen!" Boah... das tut schon weh...


----------



## Dosentier (27. Dezember 2011)

Die Server sind übrigens wieder online


----------



## Mothman (27. Dezember 2011)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Die Server sind übrigens wieder online


Na toll. Jetzt wo ICH down bin.


----------



## Arkadon (27. Dezember 2011)

ein Traum......Game geht wieder,ich spiele ne Runde Huttenball-Spiel bleibt hängen-ich lande im Server Auswahl Fenster-Warteschlange 221.......ohne Worte


----------



## z3ro22 (28. Dezember 2011)

@Arkadon klingt für mich gelogen denn bei mir ging es ohne probleme.


----------



## z3ro22 (28. Dezember 2011)

@MAXSCHRECK du machst es dir gerne einfach so sehe ich das.


----------



## FordPrefect (29. Dezember 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt 50 bin muss ich auch sagen das Spiel (welches mir Anfangs wirklich gefallen hat) wird ein Reinfall.
> Die Planeten werden, je höher man kommt, immer liebloser. Es gibt so viele Baustellen in diesem Spiel, von der Engine über PvP bis zur Instanzierung von allem.. Von den vielen Bugs die ich kennengelernt hab, wovon nicht einer mit dem ersten Patch behoben wird, fang ich gar nicht erst an..
> 
> Das Spiel ist einfach zu früh gekommen, man müsste seeehr viel Geld reinstecken damit es rund läuft.
> Und dafür braucht man Spieler, welche man jeden Tag mehr vergrault.



Wenn ich das schon wieder lese!
Als ob WoW von Anfang rund lief. Wenn du dort genauso so schnell lvl 60 gewesen wärst, hättest du dich auch zu Tode gelangweilt. Das Spiel ist gerade mal 1 Woche offiziell draußen und schon wird wegen fehlendem Endgame Inhalt rum gemeckert. Vom nicht vorhanden PvP bei WoW mal ganz abgesehen.
Kleiner Tipp: Geht es langsamer an und ihr habt mehr davon. Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass dieses Spiel noch sehr vieles ändern und hinzufügen wird (genau wie WoW! und andere MMORPG). Seit langem gab es kein MMORPG mehr, was wenigstens in die richtige Richtung steuerte.


----------



## Vordack (29. Dezember 2011)

Kam BF3 nicht gerade raus? Kam COD nicht gerade raus? Kam Skyrim nicht gerade raus?


----------

